# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة حديث : أبشر يا عوف، فقد أنزل الله في شأنك قرآنًا

## احمد ابو انس

*ذهب عوف بن مالك الأشجعي إلى رسول الله وقال له: يا رسول الله، إن ابني مالكًا ذهب معك غازيًا في سبيل الله ولم يعد، فماذا أصنع؟ لقد عاد الجيش ولم يعد مالك رضي الله عنه، قال رسول الله : ((يا عوف، أكثر أنت وزوجك من قول: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله)). وذهب الرجل إلى زوجته التي ذهب وحيدها ولم يعد، فقالت له: ماذا أعطاك رسول الله يا عوف؟ قال لها: أوصاني أنا وأنتِ بقول: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. ماذا قالت المرأة المؤمنة الصابرة؟ قالت: لقد صدق رسول الله ، وجلسا يذكران الله بقول: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، وأقبل الليل بظلامه، وطُرِق الباب، وقام عوف ليفتح فإذا بابنه مالك قد عاد، ووراءه رؤوس الأغنام ساقها غنيمة، فسأله أبوه: ما هذا؟ قال: إن القوم قد أخذوني وقيّدوني بالحديد وشدّوا أوثاقي، فلما جاء الليل حاولت الهروب فلم أستطع لضيق الحديد وثقله في يدي وقدمي، وفجأة شعرت بحلقات الحديد تتّسع شيئًا فشيئًا حتى أخرجت منها يديّ وقدميّ، وجئت إليكم بغنائم المشركين هذه، فقال له عوف: يا بني، إن المسافة بيننا وبين العدو طويلة، فكيف قطعتها في ليلة واحدة؟! فقال له ابنه مالك: يا أبت، والله عندما خرجت من السلاسل شعرت وكأن الملائكة تحملني على جناحيها. سبحان الله العظيم! وذهب عوف إلى رسول الله ليخبره، وقبل أن يخبره قال له الرسول : ((أبشر يا عوف، فقد أنزل الله في شأنك قرآنًا: وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا [الطلاق:2، 3])).
ماصحة هذا الحديث؟*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

لا يثبت.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكما .
قال الزيلعي في تخريج أحاديث الكشاف : 1369 - الحَدِيث التَّاسِعرُوِيَ أَن عَوْف بن مَالك الْأَشْجَعِيّ أسر الْمُشْركُونَ ابْنا لَهُ يُسمى سالما ( هكذا هنا ، وليس مالكا ) فَأَتَى رَسُول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ وَقَالَ اسر ابْني وشكا إِلَيْهِ الْفَاقَة فَقَالَ مَا أَمْسَى عِنْد آل مُحَمَّد إِلَّا مد فَاتق واصبر وَأكْثر من ذكر لَا حول وَلَا قُوَّة إِلَّا بِاللَّه الْعلي الْعَظِيم فَبينا هُوَ فِي بَيته إِذْ قرع ابْنه الْبَاب وَمَعَهُ مائَة من الْإِبِل غفل عَنهُ الْعَدو فَاسْتَاقَهَا فَنزلت .
قلت : رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم فِي الْمُسْتَدْرك بِنَقص من حَدِيث عبيد بن كثير العامري عَن عباد بن يَعْقُوب ثَنَا يَحْيَى بن آدم ثَنَا إِسْرَائِيل ثَنَا عمار بن أبي مُعَاوِيَة عَن سَالم بن أبي الْجَعْد عَن جَابر بن عبد الله قَالَ نزلت هَذِه الْآيَة وَمن يتق الله يَجْعَل لَهُ مخرجا فِي رجل من أَشْجَع كَانَ فَقِيرا خَفِيف ذَات الْيَد كثير الْعِيَال فَأَتَى رَسُول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ فَسَأَلَهُ فَقَالَ اتَّقِ الله واصبر فَلم يلبث إِلَّا يَسِيرا حَتَّى جَاءَ ابْن لَهُ بِغنم كَانَ الْعَدو أَصَابُوهُ فَأَتَى رَسُول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ فَسَأَلَهُ عَنْهَا وَأخْبرهُ خَبَرهَا فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ كلهَا فَنزلت وَمن يتق الله يَجْعَل لَهُ مخرجا الْآيَة وَقَالَ صَحِيح الْإِسْنَاد وَلم يخرجَاهُ وَتعقبه الذَّهَبِيّ لَان عبيد بن كثير قَالَ فِيهِ الْأَزْدِيّ مَتْرُوك وَعباد بن يَعْقُوب رَافِضِي وَبِسَنَد الْحَاكِم وَمَتنه رَوَاهُ الواحدي فِي أَسبَاب النُّزُول
وَرَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي دَلَائِل النُّبُوَّة فِي بَاب قَوْله تَعَالَى وَمن يتق الله يَجْعَل لَهُ مخرجا وَمَا جَاءَ فِيهِ من المعجزات بِسَنَدِهِ إِلَى أبي عُبَيْدَة عَن عبد الله بن مَسْعُود قَالَ أَتَى رجل النَّبِي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ وَأرَاهُ عَوْف بن مَالك الْأَشْجَعِيّ فَقَالَ يَا رَسُول الله إِن بني فلَان أَغَارُوا عَلّي فَذَهَبُوا بِابْني وإبلي فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ إِن آل مُحَمَّد لآهل كَذَا وَكَذَا بَيت أَظُنهُ قَالَ تسع أَبْيَات مَا فيهم صَاع من طَعَام وَلَا مد من طَعَام فَسئلَ الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَرجع فَأخْبر امْرَأَته قَالَ فَلم يلبث الرجل أَن رد الله عَلَيْهِ ابْنه وَإِبِله أوفر مَا كَانَت فَأَتَى النَّبِي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ فَأخْبرهُ فَقَامَ عَلَى الْمِنْبَر فَحَمدَ الله وَأَثْنَى عَلَيْهِ وَأمرهمْ بِمَسْأَلَة الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَالرَّغْبَة إِلَيْهِ وَقَرَأَ عَلَيْهِم وَمن يتق الله يَجْعَل لَهُ مخرجا وَيَرْزقهُ من حَيْثُ لَا يحْتَسب انْتَهَى
وَرَوَاهُ الثَّعْلَبِيّ فِي تَفْسِيره بِسَنَدِهِ إِلَى الْكَلْبِيّ عَن أبي صَالح عَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ جَاءَ عَوْف بن مَالك الْأَشْجَعِيّ إِلَى النَّبِي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ فَقَالَ يَا رَسُول الله إِن ابْني أسره الْعَدو وَجَزِعت أمه فَمَا تَأْمُرنِي قَالَ آمُرك وَإِيَّاهَا أَن تَسْتَكْثِرُوا من لَا حول وَلَا قُوَّة إِلَّا بِاللَّه الْعلي الْعَظِيم فَانْصَرف إِلَيْهَا فَقَالَت مَا قَالَ لَك رَسُول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ قَالَ أَمرنِي وَإِيَّاك أَن نَسْتَكْثِر من لَا حول وَلَا قُوَّة إِلَّا بِاللَّه الْعلي الْعَظِيم فَجعلَا يَقُولَانِ ذَلِك فَغَفَلَ الْعَدو عَن ابْنه يَوْمًا فجَاء وَقد استاق غَنمهمْ وَهِي أَرْبَعَة آلَاف شَاة فَأَتَى بهَا إِلَى أَبِيه فَنزلت وَمن يتق الله ... الْآيَة
وَبِسَنَد الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي الدَّلَائِل وَمَتنه رَوَاهُ ابْن مرْدَوَيْه فِي تَفْسِيره أهـ 
قلت : وسنده واه ، والذي قبله فيه انقطاع .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

والحديث ضعفه الألباني رحمه الله في ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب : 
972  - ( ضعيف ) وعن محمد بن إسحاق رضي الله عنه قال جاء مالك الأشجعي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال أسر ابني عوف فقال أرسل إليه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمرك أن تكثر من قول لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله فأتاه الرسول فأخبره فأكب عوف يقول لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله وكانوا قد شدوه بالقد فسقط القد عنه فخرج فإذا هو بناقة لهم فركبها فأقبل فإذا هو بسرح القوم فصاح بهم فأتبع آخرها أولها فلم يفجأ أبويه إلا وهو ينادي بالباب فقال أبوه عوف ورب الكعبة فقالت أمه وأسوأتاه وعوف كيف يقدم لما هو فيه من القد فاستبق الأب والخادم إليه فإذا عوف قد ملأ الفناء إبلا فقص على أبيه أمره وأمر الإبل فأتى أبوه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره بخبر عوف وخبر الإبل فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اصنع بها ما أحببت وما كنت صانعا بإبلك 
 ونزل : { ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه }

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا مشايخنا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*ما صحة هذا الحديث؟ من فوائد: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ـ استمعوا لهذه القصة، وقولوا: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله: ذهب عوف بن مالك الأشجعي إلى رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام وقال له: يا رسول الله، إن ابني مالكًا ذهب معك غازيًا في سبيل الله ولم يعد، فماذا أصنع؟ لقد عاد الجيش ولم يعد مالك ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام: يا عوف، أكثر أنت وزوجك من قول: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ـ فذهب الرجل إلى زوجته التي ذهب وحيدها ولم يعد، فقالت له: ماذا أعطاك رسول الله يا عوف؟ قال لها: أوصاني أنا وأنتِ بقول: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ـ فماذا قالت المرأة المؤمنة الصابرة؟ قالت: لقد صدق رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام، وجلسا يذكران الله بقول: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، وأقبل الليل بظلامه، وطُرِق الباب، وقام عوف ليفتح فإذا بابنه مالك قد عاد، ووراءه رؤوس الأغنام ساقها غنيمة، فسأله أبوه: ما هذا؟ قال: إن القوم قد أخذوني وقيّدوني بالحديد وشدّوا أوثاقي، فلما جاء الليل حاولت الهروب فلم أستطع لضيق الحديد وثقله في يدي وقدمي وفجأة شعرت بحلقات الحديد تتّسع شيئًا فشيئًا حتى أخرجت منها يديّ وقدميّ، وجئت إليكم بغنائم المشركين هذه، فقال له عوف: يا بني، إن المسافة بيننا وبين العدو طويلة، فكيف قطعتها في ليلة واحدة؟! فقال له ابنه مالك: يا أبت، والله عندما خرجت من السلاسل شعرت وكأن الملائكة تحملني على جناحيها، سبحان الله العظيم! وذهب عوف إلى رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام ليخبره، وقبل أن يخبره قال له الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام: أبشر يا عوف، فقد أنزل الله في شأنك قرآنًا: وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا.

الفتوى


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فإن هذا الأثر ذكره بعض المفسرين والمحدثين وبعض أصحاب السير بألفاظ متعددة، فقد رواه الطبري وابن أبي حاتم ورواه الحاكم وصححه، وخالفه الذهبي، وذكره ابن كثير وعزاه لابن إسحاق، وذكره الثعلبي والقرطبي في تفسيريهما وذكره السيوطي في الدر المنثور وعزاه لابن مردويه، وذكره ابن حجر في الإصابة وذكر بعض الأسانيد لرواياته، وهي كلها ضعيفة، وقد ذكره السيوطي والكناني في الأحاديث الموضوعة، وضعفه الألباني في ضعيف الترغيب، وقد بحث في شأنه  بعض المعاصرين في تحقيقهم لتفسير البغوي ـ وهم: محمد عبد الله النمر، وعثمان جمعة ضميرية، وسليمان مسلم الحرش ـ ومالوا لتحسينه وأنه يتقوى بمجموع طرقه، فقالوا في بعض ألفاظه في شأن إتيانه بالإبل: وهو أن عوف بن مالك الأشجعي أسر المشركون ابنا له يسمى مالكا فأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله أسر العدو ابني وشكا إليه أيضا الفاقة، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: اتق الله واصبر، وأكثر من قول لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، ففعل الرجل ذلك فبينما هو في بيته إذ أتاه ابنه وقد غفل عنه العدو، فأصاب إبلا وجاء بها إلى أبيه ـ فقد قالوا في الكلام على هذا اللفظ: خبر حسن أو يشبه الحسن بطرقه وشواهده، ذكره الواحدي في أسباب النزول: 827 ـ والوسيط: 4ـ 313 ـ نقلا عن المفسرين بدون إسناد، وله شاهد عن ابن مسعود ـ وسيأتي ـ وورد أيضا من حديث جابر أخرجه الحاكم: 2ـ 492ـ والواحدي: 828وصححه، وتعقبه الذهبي بقوله: بل منكر، وعباد رافضي جبل، وعبيد متروك، قاله الأزدي ـ وورد من مرسل سالم بن أبي الجعد، أخرجه الطبري: 34288ـ و34289 ـ وإسناده حسن إلى سالم، وورد من مرسل السدي، أخرجه الطبري: 34287 وإسناده لا بأس به، رووه بألفاظ متقاربة، والمعنى متحد، فلعل هذه الروايات تتأيد بمجموعها. اهـ.
وقالوا في لفظ آخر في شأن إتيانه بالغنم وهو ما وروى الكلبي عن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس قال: فغفل عنه العدو فاستاق غنمهم فجاء بها إلى أبيه، وهي أربعة آلاف شاة، فنزلت: ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ـ في ابنه ـ أخرجه الثعلبي، كما في تخريج الكشاف: 4ـ 556 ـ من طريق الكلبي عن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس: جاء عوف بن مالك الأشجعي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكره نحوه، ولم يسم الابن، وهذا إسناد واه بمرة، الكلبي متروك متهم، وأبو صالح، ضعفه غير واحد وأخرجه الخطيب في تاريخ بغداد: 9ـ 84 ـ من طريق جويبر عن الضحاك عن ابن عباس، فذكره مطولا، وهذا إسناد واه بمرة، جويبر متروك، والضحاك لم يلق ابن عباس، وورد عن ابن إسحاق معضلا، أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم كما في تفسير ابن كثير: 4ـ 448- 449، وانظر ما بعده، وورد من حديث ابن مسعود، أخرجه البيهقي في الدلائل: 6 ـ 106، ورجاله ثقات لكنه منقطع، أبو عبيدة لم يسمع من أبيه ابن مسعود، وكرره البيهقي: 6ـ 107 عن أبي عبيدة مرسلا، وسنده قوي. الخلاصة: هو حديث حسن أو يقرب من الحسن بمجموع طرقه وشواهده، وأحسن ما روي فيه حديث ابن مسعود، ليس له علة إلا الانقطاع، فهو ضعيف فحسب، وإذا انضم إليه مرسل سالم ومرسل السدي، صار حسنا، كما هو مقرر في هذا الفن لكن في المتن بعض الاضطراب، لذا قلت: هو حسن أو يشبه الحسن، والله أعلم. اهـ.
 والله أعلم.
http://www.islamweb.net/ramadan/inde...Option=FatwaId



*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

ما رأي مشايخنا فيما ورد في الفتوى التي نقلتها أعلاه.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك أبا أنس .
الذي يتبين مما سبق أن الحديث له طرق لا تخلو هذه الطرق من المقال ، غاية ما فيها أن حديث ابن مسعود فيه انقطاع ، فلم يسمع منه ابنه أبو عبيدة ، إلا أن يقال : نعم هو لم يسمع منه ، لكنه ربما أخذ مروياته عن كبار أصحاب ابن مسعود ، فيحمل على الاتصال والقبول ، لكن يجاب عنه أيضا : أن هذه قصة مرفوعة تتعلق بالتفسير ، فأين أصحاب ابن مسعود الكبار الذين ربما أخذ عنهم أبو عبيدة فرواها عن أبيه ، لماذا لم ينقلوا هذا الخبر ، مع شهرته ، ودواعي الهمم على نقله . والذي أراه أنه لا يصح ، والله أعلم .
وننتظر مشاركات إخواننا فلعل أحدا يفيدنا ، بارك الله فيكم جميعا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

أثابكم الله شيخنا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل من مزيد فائدة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل من مزيد فائدة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس

¤ رقم السؤال: (٤)


¤ السؤال:


 ما صحة هذه الرواية؟


 * من فوائد ( لا حول ولا  قوة إلا بالله ) استمعوا ـ لهذه القصة، وقولوا : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله  ذهب عوف بن مالك الأشجعي إلى رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام وقال له: يا  رسول الله، إن ابني مالكًا ذهب معك غازيًا في سبيل الله ولم يعد، فماذا  أصنع؟ لقد عاد الجيش ولم يعد مالك رضي الله عنه، قال رسول الله عليه الصلاة  والسلام: ((يا عوف، أكثر أنت وزوجك من قول: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله)).  وذهب الرجل إلى زوجته التي ذهب وحيدها ولم يعد، فقالت له: ماذا أعطاك رسول  الله يا عوف؟ قال لها: أوصاني أنا وأنتِ بقول: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.  ماذا قالت المرأة المؤمنة الصابرة؟ قالت: لقد صدق رسول الله عليه الصلاة  والسلام ، وجلسا يذكران الله بقول: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، وأقبل الليل  بظلامه، وطُرِق الباب، وقام عوف ليفتح فإذا بابنه مالك قد عاد، ووراءه رؤوس  الأغنام ساقها غنيمة، فسأله أبوه: ما هذا؟ قال: إن القوم قد أخذوني  وقيّدوني بالحديد وشدّوا أوثاقي، فلما جاء الليل حاولت الهروب فلم أستطع  لضيق الحديد وثقله في يدي وقدمي، وفجأة شعرت بحلقات الحديد تتّسع شيئًا  فشيئًا حتى أخرجت منها يديّ وقدميّ، وجئت إليكم بغنائم المشركين هذه، فقال  له عوف: يا بني، إن المسافة بيننا وبين العدو طويلة، فكيف قطعتها في ليلة  واحدة؟! فقال له ابنه مالك: يا أبت، والله عندما خرجت من السلاسل شعرت وكأن  الملائكة تحملني على جناحيها. سبحان الله العظيم! وذهب عوف إلى رسول الله  عليه الصلاة والسلام ليخبره، وقبل أن يخبره قال له الرسول عليه الصلاة  والسلام: ((أبشر يا عوف، فقد أنزل الله في شأنك قرآنًا:( وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ  اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا *وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ  وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ  أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا).




¤ الجواب:


هذه الرواية فيها ألفاظ لم  أجدها في كتب السنة، كقول: (والله عندما خرجت من السلاسل شعرت وكأن  الملائكة تحملني على جناحيها)، فبعض ألفاظ هذه الرواية مكذوبة لا أصل لها  حسب علمي


علما بأن هذه القصة قد رويت  بألفاظ أخرى لا تصح، منها ما ضعفه الإمام الألباني في كتابه ضعيف الترغيب  والترهيب، برقم: (٩٧٢)، ولفظها:  ((ﺟﺎﺀ ﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﻷ*ﺷﺠﻌﻲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻲ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ  ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺃﺳﺮ ﺍﺑﻨﻲ ﻋﻮﻑ ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺃﺭﺳﻞ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﺃﻥ ﺭﺳﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ  ﻭﺳﻠﻢ ﻳﺄﻣﺮﻙ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻮﻝ ﻻ* ﺣﻮﻝ ﻭﻻ* ﻗﻮﺓ ﺇﻻ* ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﺄﺗﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻮﻝ ﻓﺄﺧﺒﺮﻩ  ﻓﺄﻛﺐ ﻋﻮﻑ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻻ* ﺣﻮﻝ ﻭﻻ* ﻗﻮﺓ ﺇﻻ* ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ ﻗﺪ ﺷﺪﻭﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺪ ﻓﺴﻘﻂ ﺍﻟﻘﺪ  ﻋﻨﻪ ﻓﺨﺮﺝ ﻓﺈﺫﺍ ﻫﻮ ﺑﻨﺎﻗﺔ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻓﺮﻛﺒﻬﺎ ﻓﺄﻗﺒﻞ ﻓﺈﺫﺍ ﻫﻮ ﺑﺴﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻡ ﻓﺼﺎﺡ ﺑﻬﻢ  ﻓﺄﺗﺒﻊ ﺁﺧﺮﻫﺎ ﺃﻭﻟﻬﺎ ﻓﻠﻢ ﻳﻔﺠﺄ ﺃﺑﻮﻳﻪ ﺇﻻ* ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﻓﻘﺎﻝ ﺃﺑﻮﻩ ﻋﻮﻑ ﻭﺭﺏ  ﺍﻟﻜﻌﺒﺔ ﻓﻘﺎﻟﺖ ﺃﻣﻪ ﻭﺃﺳﻮﺃﺗﺎﻩ ﻭﻋﻮﻑ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻫﻮ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺪ ﻓﺎﺳﺘﺒﻖ ﺍﻷ*ﺏ  ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺎﺩﻡ ﺇﻟﻴﻪ ﻓﺈﺫﺍ ﻋﻮﻑ ﻗﺪ ﻣﻸ* ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺎﺀ ﺇﺑﻼ* ﻓﻘﺺ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺑﻴﻪ ﺃﻣﺮﻩ ﻭﺃﻣﺮ ﺍﻹ*ﺑﻞ  ﻓﺄﺗﻰ ﺃﺑﻮﻩ ﺭﺳﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ ﻓﺄﺧﺒﺮﻩ ﺑﺨﺒﺮ ﻋﻮﻑ ﻭﺧﺒﺮ ﺍﻹ*ﺑﻞ ﻓﻘﺎﻝ  ﻟﻪ ﺭﺳﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺻﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺳﻠﻢ ﺍﺻﻨﻊ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻣﺎ ﺃﺣﺒﺒﺖ ﻭﻣﺎ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺻﺎﻧﻌﺎ ﺑﺈﺑﻠﻚ   ﻭﻧﺰﻝ : { ﻭﻣﻦ ﻳﺘﻖ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺠﻌﻞ ﻟﻪ ﻣﺨﺮﺟﺎ ﻭﻳﺮﺯﻗﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻻ* ﻳﺤﺘﺴﺐ ﻭﻣﻦ ﻳﺘﻮﻛﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ  ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻬﻮ ﺣﺴﺒﻪ }


والخلاصة: أن الرواية التي ذكرها السائل لا يجوز نشرها، إلا للتحذير منها  والله أعلى وأعلم

 

¤ مصدر الرواية التي ضعفها الألباني:


http://islamport.com/w/alb/Web/179/1214.htm?zoom_highlight=%ED%CC  %DA%E1+%E1%E5+%E3%CE%D1%CC%C7

 

‏(المشرف على الخدمة)
http://hadith1433.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/blog-post.html

----------


## احمد ابو انس

1369- الحديث التّاسِع:
رُوِي «أن عوْف بن مالك الْأشْجعِيّ أسر الْمُشْركُون ابْنا لهُ يُسمى سالما فأتى رسُول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال اسر ابْني وشكا إِليْهِ الْفاقة فقال ما أمْسى عِنْد آل مُحمّد إِلّا مد فاتق واصبر وأكْثر من ذكر لا حول ولا قُوّة إِلّا بِالله الْعلي الْعظِيم فبينا هُو فِي بيته إِذْ قرع ابْنه الْباب ومعهُ مائة من الْإِبِل غفل عنهُ الْعدو فاسْتاقها فنزلت»
قلت رواهُ الْحاكِم فِي الْمُسْتدْرك بِنقص من حديث عبيد بن كثير العامري عن عباد بن يعْقُوب ثنا يحْيى بن آدم ثنا إِسْرائِيل ثنا عمار بن أبي مُعاوِية عن سالم بن أبي الْجعْد عن جابر بن عبد الله قال: «نزلت هذِه الْآية {ومن يتق الله يجْعل لهُ مخرجا} فِي رجل من أشْجع كان فقِيرا خفِيف ذات الْيد كثير الْعِيال فأتى رسُول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسألهُ فقال اتّقِ الله واصبر فلم يلبث إِلّا يسِيرا حتّى جاء ابْن لهُ بِغنم كان الْعدو أصابُوهُ فأتى رسُول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسألهُ عنْها وأخْبرهُ خبرها فقال لهُ رسُول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كلها فنزلت {ومن يتق الله يجْعل لهُ مخرجا} الْآية» وقال صحِيح الْإِسْناد ولم يخرجاهُ وتعقبه الذّهبِيّ لان عبيد بن كثير قال فِيهِ الْأزْدِيّ متْرُوك وعباد بن يعْقُوب رافِضِي.
وبِسند الْحاكِم ومتنه رواهُ الواحدي فِي أسباب النُّزُول.
ورواهُ الْبيْهقِيّ فِي دلائِل النُّبُوّة فِي باب قوله تعالى: {ومن يتق الله يجْعل لهُ مخرجا} وما جاء فِيهِ من المعجزات بِسندِهِ إِلى أبي عُبيْدة عن عبد الله بن مسْعُود قال: «أتى رجل النّبِي صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأراهُ عوْف بن مالك الْأشْجعِيّ- فقال يا رسُول الله إِن بني فلان أغارُوا علّي فذهبُوا بِابْني وإبلي فقال رسُول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إِن آل مُحمّد لآهل كذا وكذا بيت أظُنهُ قال تسع أبْيات ما فيهم صاع من طعام ولا مد من طعام فسئل الله عزّ وجلّ فرجع فأخْبر امْرأته قال فلم يلبث الرجل أن رد الله عليْهِ ابْنه وإِبِله أوفر ما كانت فأتى النّبِي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخْبرهُ فقام على الْمِنْبر فحمد الله وأثْنى عليْهِ وأمرهمْ بِمسْألة الله عزّ وجلّ والرّغْبة إِليْهِ وقرأ عليْهِم {ومن يتق الله يجْعل لهُ مخرجا ويرْزقهُ من حيْثُ لا يحْتسب}» انتهى.
ورواهُ الثّعْلبِيّ فِي تفْسِيره بِسندِهِ إِلى الْكلْبِيّ عن أبي صالح عن ابْن عبّاس قال: «جاء عوْف بن مالك الْأشْجعِيّ إِلى النّبِي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسُول الله إِن ابْني أسره الْعدو وجزِعت أمه فما تأْمُرنِي قال آمُرك وإِيّاها أن تسْتكْثِرُوا من لا حول ولا قُوّة إِلّا بِالله الْعلي الْعظِيم فانْصرف إِليْها فقالت ما قال لك رسُول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أمرنِي وإِيّاك أن نسْتكْثِر من لا حول ولا قُوّة إِلّا بِالله الْعلي الْعظِيم فجعلا يقولانِ ذلِك فغفل الْعدو عن ابْنه يوْما فجاء وقد استاق غنمهمْ وهِي أرْبعة آلاف شاة فأتى بها إِلى أبِيه فنزلت {ومن يتق الله...} الْآية».
وبِسند الْبيْهقِيّ فِي الدّلائِل ومتنه رواهُ ابْن مرْدويْه فِي تفْسِيره.
http://www.al-eman.com/%D8%A7%D9%84%...3&d896121&c&p1

----------


## احمد ابو انس

أما القصة الثانية : 
فقد أوردها الحافظ ابن كثير – رحمه        الله – في تفسير قوله تعالى : ( وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ        مَخْرَجًا * وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ ) ونسبه إلى ابن أبي        حاتم .
      غير أنه ذكر الحديث من رواية محمد بن إسحاق عن مالك الأشجعي – رضي الله عنه –        بالقصة .

      ورواها الخطيب البغدادي في تاريخ بغداد من طريق جويبر عن الضحاك عن ابن عباس        – رضي الله عنهما – في تفسير الآية .

      وأخرجه الحاكم في تفسير الآية من حديث ابن مسعود دون ذكر الإكثار من قول " لا        حول ولا قوة إلا بالله "

      وذكر الحافظ ابن حجر – رحمه الله – أن السّدي رواه في تفسيره .
      وذكر في " الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة " في ترجمة سالم بن بن عوف بن مالك        الأشجعي ذَكَـرَ روايات أخرى ثم قال : وإن ثبتت هذه الرواية فيكون لمالك        صُحبة .
      يعني مالك الأشجعي .
      فهو علّق القول به على ثبوت القصة .

وأما " لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله "       
فإنها كنز من كنوز الجنة ، كما في        الصحيحين من حديث أبي موسى – رضي الله عنه – قال : كنا مع النبي صلى الله        عليه وسلم في سفر ، فجعل الناس يجهرون بالتكبير ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه        وسلم : أيها الناس أربعوا على أنفسكم ، إنكم ليس تدعون أصم ولا غائبا ، إنكم        تدعون سميعا قريبا ، وهو معكم . قال : وأنا خلفه وأنا أقول : لا حول ولا قوة        إلا بالله ، فقال : يا عبد الله بن قيس ! ألا أدلك على كنز من كنوز الجنة ؟        فقلت : بلى يا رسول الله . قال : قُـلْ : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .

      والله أعلم 
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/assuhaim/86.htm

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

الحمد لله  في وقت يسير القراء كثير لهذا الموضوع  . 
شكر الله لشيخنا ابو مالك المديني  على إجابته المسددة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*وسبب نزول قوله تعالى : ( وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا ).ملخص الجواب

السؤال:
ما صحة هذا الحديث ؟ ذهب عوف بن مالك الأشجعي إلى رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام وقال له: يا رسول الله ، إن ابني مالكًا ذهب معك غازيًا في سبيل الله ولم يعد ، فماذا أصنع ؟ ، لقد عاد الجيش ولم يعد مالك ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( يا عوف ، أكثر أنت وزوجك من قول : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله) ، فذهب الرجل إلى زوجته التي ذهب وحيدها ولم يعد، فقالت له: ماذا أعطاك رسول الله يا عوف؟ ، قال لها: أوصاني أنا وأنتِ بقول: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فماذا قالت المرأة المؤمنة الصابرة ؟ ، قالت: لقد صدق رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام ، وجلسا يذكران الله بقول: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، وأقبل الليل بظلامه ، وطُرِق الباب، وقام عوف ليفتح فإذا بابنه مالك قد عاد ، ووراءه رؤوس الأغنام ساقها غنيمة ، فسأله أبوه : ما هذا ؟ ، قال: إن القوم قد أخذوني وقيّدوني بالحديد وشدّوا وثاقي ، فلما جاء الليل حاولت الهروب فلم أستطع لضيق الحديد وثقله في يدي وقدمي وفجأة شعرت بحلقات الحديد تتّسع شيئًا فشيئًا حتى أخرجت منها يديّ وقدميّ ، وجئت إليكم بغنائم المشركين هذه ، فقال له عوف: يا بني ، إن المسافة بيننا وبين العدو طويلة ، فكيف قطعتها في ليلة واحدة ؟! ، فقال له ابنه مالك: يا أبت، والله عندما خرجت من السلاسل شعرت وكأن الملائكة تحملني على جناحيها، سبحان الله العظيم! ، وذهب عوف إلى رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام ليخبره ، وقبل أن يخبره قال له الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام: أبشر يا عوف ، فقد أنزل الله في شأنك قرآنًا: ( وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْرًا ) .

الجواب :
الحمد لله
هذا الحديث لا يصح من جميع طرقه .*
روى الطبراني في "الدعاء" (1672) من طريق الْكَلْبِيِّ ، عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : " جَاءَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَشْجَعَ يُقَالُ لَهُ عَوْفُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ الْمُشْرِكِينَ أَسَرُوا ابْنِي وَإِنَّهُمْ يُكَلِّفُونَهُ مِنَ الْفِدَاءِ مَا لَا نُطِيقُ، قَالَ: ( ابْعَثْ إِلَى ابْنِكَ فَلْيُكْثِرْ مِنْ قَوْلِ: لَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ ) قَالَ: فَبَعَثْتُ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَهَا، فَغَفَلَ عَنْهُ الْمُشْرِكُونَ، فَاسْتَاقَ خَمْسِينَ بَعِيرًا مِنْ إِبِلِهِمْ فَقَعَدَ عَلَى بَعِيرٍ مِنْهَا حَتَّى أَتَى بِهَا أَبَاهُ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ (وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ) الطلاق/ 3 .

وهذا حديث موضوع ، فإن الكلبي كذاب .
قال سفيان : قال لى الكلبي : كل ما حدثتك عن أبي صالح فهو كذب .
وقال أحمد بن زهير: قلت لأحمد بن حنبل : يحل النظر في تفسير الكلبى ؟ قال: لا.
وقال ابن حبان : مذهبه في الدين ، ووضوح الكذب فيه : أظهر من أن يحتاج إلى الإغراق في وصفه ، يروى عن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس التفسير ، وأبو صالح لم ير ابن عباس ، ولا سمع الكلبى من أبي صالح إلا الحرف بعد الحرف ، لا يحل ذكره في الكتب ، فكيف الاحتجاج به ؟!" انتهى "ميزان الاعتدال" (3 /557-559) .

ورواه الخطيب في "تاريخه" (10/118) من طريق إسماعيل بن زياد السكوني ، عن جويبر عن الضّحاك عن ابن عبّاس .
وإسماعيل .. قال عنه ابن حبان : " شيخ دجال لا يحل ذكره في الكتب إلا على سبيل القدح فيه " انتهى من " ميزان الاعتدال" (1/ 230) .
وجويبر هو ابن سعيد الأزدي ، متروك ، كما قال الدارقطني والنسائي وغيرهما ، وضعفه ابن المديني جدا .
"ميزان الاعتدال" (2/222) ، "التهذيب" (2/106) .
والضحاك لم يلق ابن عباس .

وله شاهد يرويه أبو الحسن النيسابوري في "أسباب النزول" (ص 457).
وفي إسناده عبيد بن كثير العامري : قال الأزدي والدارقطني: متروك الحديث.
" ميزان الاعتدال " (3/ 23) .
وقال ابن كثير رحمه الله :
" وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ : جَاءَ مَالِكٌ الْأَشْجَعِيُّ إِلَى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال لَهُ: أُسِرَ ابْنِي عَوْفٌ فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ( أَرْسِلْ إِلَيْهِ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمر أَنْ تُكْثِرَ مِنْ قَوْلِ لَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ) ... فذكر الحديث ، رَوَاهُ ابْنُ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ " .*
انتهى من "تفسير ابن كثير" (8/ 170) .
وهذا معضل .

وقال الثعلبي في "تفسيره" (9/ 336) ، وتبعه البغوي في " تفسيره " (5/109) :
" قال أكثر المفسرين : نزلت هذه الآية في عوف بن مالك الأشجعي ، وذلك أنّ المشركين أسروا ابنا له يسمّى : سالما، فأتى النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم فقال: يا رسول الله إنّ العدوّ أسر ابني وشكا إليه أيضا الفاقة ، فقال رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: ( ما أمسى عند آل محمد إلّا مُدٌّ ، فاتّق الله واصبر ، وأكثر من قول: لا حول ولا قوة إلّا بالله) .
وروى ابن جرير (23/ 447) عن السدي : " أن رجلا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقال له عوف الأشجعي ، كان له ابن ، وأن المشركين أسروه ، فكان فيهم ، فكان أبوه يأتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فيشكو إليه مكان ابنه ، وحاله التي هو بها وحاجته ، فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمره بالصبر ويقول له: إن الله سيجعل له مخرجا، فلم يلبث بعد ذلك إلا يسيرا إذ انفلت ابنه من أيدي العدو، فمر بغنم من أغنام العدو فاستاقها، فجاء بها إلى أبيه ، وجاء معه بغنى قد أصابه من الغنم ، فنزلت هذه الآية: (ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب) .
ثم رواه بنحوه عن سالم بن أبي الجعد ، ليس فيه ذكر : " لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله "
وهذان مرسلان .

وروى الحاكم (1993) ، والبيهقي في "الدلائل" (6/106) عَنْ أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، قَالَ: " أَتَى رَجُلٌ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَأُرَاهُ عَوْفَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ ، فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ بَنِي فُلَانٍ أَغَارُوا عَلَيَّ فَذَهَبُوا بِابْنِي وَإِبِلِي ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (إِنَّ آلَ مُحَمَّدٍ كَذَا وَكَذَا أَهْلَ بَيْتٍ - وَأَظُنُّهُ قَالَ تِسْعَةَ أَبْيَاتٍ - مَا فِيهِمْ صَاعٌ مِنْ طَعَامٍ، وَلَا مُدٌّ مِنْ طَعَامٍ، فَاسْأَلِ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ) ، قَالَ: فَرَجَعَ إِلَى امْرَأَتِهِ، قَالَتْ: مَا رَدَّ عَلَيْكَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟ فَأَخْبَرَهَا، قَالَ: فَلَمْ يَلْبَثِ الرَّجُلُ أَنْ رُدَّ عَلَيْهِ إِبِلُهُ، وَابْنَهُ أَوْفَرَ مَا كَانُوا، فَأَتَى النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَخْبَرَهُ، " فَقَامَ عَلَى الْمِنْبَرِ فَحَمِدَ اللَّهَ، وَأَثْنَى عَلَيْهِ، وَأَمَرَهُمْ بِمَسْأَلَةِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَالرَّغْبَةَ إِلَيْهِ، وَقَرَأَ عَلَيْهِمْ: (وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا، وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبْ) .
وليس فيه : " لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله " .
وإسناده ضعيف ، أبو عبيدة لم يسمع من أبيه .
ثم رواه البيهقي عن أبي عبيدة مرسلا بدون ذكر أبيه .
والحديث ضعفه الألباني في "ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب" (972) .

والخلاصة :
أنه حديث ضعيف من جميع طرقه، وبعضها أشد ضعفا من بعض ، وخاصة مع ذكر الحوقلة.
واللفظ الذي ذكره السائل فيه زيادات لم نرها في شيء من طرق الحديث .

والله تعالى أعلم .

موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله في القائمين على هذا الموقع المبارك.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

آمين

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> الحمد لله  في وقت يسير القراء كثير لهذا الموضوع  . 
> شكر الله لشيخنا ابو مالك المديني  على إجابته المسددة .


جزاكم الله خيرا أبا أنس .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة.

----------


## عبد الودود عبد الله

والذي أدي إليه نظري القاصر وفكري الفاتر بعد مطالعة هذا الموضوع ، أن الجم الغفير من  المتأخرين والمعاصرين حكموا علي رواية أبي عبيدة  عن أبيه بالإنقطاع المردود، فردوا بذلك أحاديثه عن أبيه 
بخلاف أكثر المتقدمين فإنهم  جعلوا الإنقطاع الواقع بين أبي عبيدة وأبيه من الإنقطاع الذي هو في حكم الإتصال ، 

فقد صحح الإمام علي بن المديني رواية أبي عبيدة عن أبيه وأدخلها ضمن المتصل كما في (فتح الباري) للحافظ ابن رجب

وفي شرح علل الترمذي : قال يعقوب بن شيبة: إنما استجاز أصحابنا أن يدخلوا حديث أبي عبيدة عن أبيه في المسند، يعني في الحديث المتصل، لمعرفة أبي عبيدة بحديث أبيه وصحتها، 

وكذا الإمام النسائي ، قد صحح روايته عن أبيه كما في ( النكت ) للحافظ ابن حجر

والإمام الترمذي قد حسن روايته عن أبيه في عدة مواضع 

والإمام الدارقطني قد سرد في كتابيه (السنن) و( العلل ) أحاديث كثيرة من روايته عن أبيه ولم يعلها بالإنقطاع  وأيضا قد صرح في مواضع من كتبه بصحتها واتصالها 
وقال أيضا : (( أبو عبيدة أعلم بحديث أبيه من حنيف بن مالك ونظرائه )

وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في (مجموع الفتاوى) :
(ويقال إن أبا عبيدة لم يسمع من أبيه؛ لكن هو عالم بحال أبيه متلق لآثاره من أكابر أصحاب أبيه وهذه حال متكررة من عبد الله - رضي الله عنه - فتكون مشهورة عند أصحابه فيكثر المتحدث بها ولم يكن في أصحاب عبد الله من يتهم عليه حتى يخاف أن يكون هو الواسطة فلهذا صار الناس يحتجون برواية ابنه عنه وإن قيل إنه لم يسمع من أبيه)

وقال الطحاوي في شرح معاني الاثار:
(فإن قال قائل الآثار الأول أولى من هذا لأنها متصلة وهذا منقطع لأن أبا عبيدة لم يسمع من أبيه شيئا قيل له ليس من هذه الجهة احتججنا بكلام أبي عبيدة إنما احتججنا به لأن مثله على تقدمه في العلم وموضعه من عبد الله وخلطته لخاصته من بعده لا يخفي عليه مثل هذا من أموره فجعلنا قوله ذلك حجة) 

وقال  الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي في ( فتح الباري ) [ أبو عبيدة لم يسمع من أبيه ، لكن رواياته عنه أخذها عن أهل أبيه ، فهي صحيحة عندهم ] 

وقد ذكر ابن جرير وغيره أن إطلاق القول بأن المرسل ليس بحجة من غير تفصيل بدعة حدثت بعد المائتين ،

وأبو عبيدة من أعلم الناس بروايات ابن مسعود فلا ضير في عدم وجدان هذه الرواية عند أصحاب ابن مسعود

 ولو سلم أن رواياته عن أبيه معلولة بالانقطاع كما أعلها به أبو حاتم الرازي و البيهقي وابن عبد البر والمنذري وابن حزم الاندلسي  وابن الجوزي وابن الملقن والهيثمي  والعراقي والحافظ ابن حجر والبوصيري والنووي.
فيقال إنه يتقوي بسائر المراسيل كما تقدم مرارا فيكون حسنا لغيره
والله أعلم

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أحسن الله إليك أخانا الفاضل ونفع بك على جهودك النافعة. 
الحديث كما ذكرت أخرجه البيهقي في "الدلائل" 6 / 106 من طريق أبي وهب محمد بن مزاحم حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن مسعر عن علي بن بذيمة عن أبي عبيدة عن عبد الله ... فذكره .

وقد خولف محمد بن مزاحم في إسناده ، فقد رواه إسحاق بن إسماعيل حدثنا سفيان عن مسعر عن علي بن بذيمة عن أبي عبيدة قال: جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .. فذكره مرسلا دون ذكر عبد الله . ودون قوله: أراه عوف بن مالك، وزاد فيه: فقال: نعم رد عليك.

أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في "الفرج بعد الشدة" (10) - ومن طريقه البيهقي في "الدلائل" 6 / 107 .

فلعل هذا مما يقوي ما ذكرناه من ضعف الحديث وأن أبا عبيدة لم يسمعه من عبد الله ولا من أصحابه عنه، إنما رواه مرسلا .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

فتح الله عليك شيخنا ابا مالك .

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس

يرفع للفائدة .

----------

